# Forget the Choctaw for a while!



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We can forget the river for a while unless backwater fishing is your bag. These are times when I look north to those lakes across the line in Alabama. Some big cat guys like a river rise so a hefty one is on the way. All the ramps will be flooded so that might be a problem for launching.

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=tae&gage=bruf1&prob_type=stage&source=hydrograph


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah the rivers are high up here also. Probably just as well its pretty dang cold.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The Choctawhatchee is still all over the swamp...about 13 ft at CowFord. Zillions of freshwater gallons dumping into east end of the bay. A few days ago a friend fished all over the bay from the 331 bridge, down south side to HogTown, over to Alaqua, and back to the bridge. Struck out! Last week was pretty good mullet fishing but don't know what's going on this week. May try to find out in a couple of days. Will look around for specks and reds tomorrow but not expecting much with all the fresh water.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

yepper, headed over there yesterday we noticed all the waters were purty high....


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Headed that way in 2 weeks. Hope it drops some by then.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nothing has changed on the Choctawhatchee. It's even higher at Cowford (Ebro) than previously reported. You see one or two vehicles now and then at some of the ramps, but not often. Probably backwater or bush hook folks. 
To get out the house fished Pate Pond this morning for crappie. Partner caught one. Two Alabama guys got two with minnows. 
Last few trips have been pretty much a washout for me.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I know that at Cowford you don't have to back boat very far to launch.


----------

